# A Touch of Passion



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A Touch of Passion is a new boxed set, containing twelve full-length Romance novels by wonderfully talented, bestselling authors. Joining me are Mimi Barbour , Elizabeth Marx , Tamara Ferguson , Regina Puckett ,. Barbara Robinson , Laura Taylor , Suzanne Suzanne Zannis Jenkins , Cindy Woolf , Lisa Gillis , Traci E Hall .

Click here to see the cover reveal:
Cover reveal for A Touch of Passion


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My author friends have joined forces with me!
Just ahead of the holiday season, we bring you an amazing collection of stories about love and romance. Click the profile image or the name of each one of us to learn about our work

To read more click here: 
Let me introduce you to my author friends


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Just released! A Touch of Passion is here


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Tis' the time for season's greeting
Tis' the time for love
When winter wind is singing
Outside, around, above






Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Get ★★★★★ A TOUCH OF PASSION
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo 
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/589307

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. We are honored that he has posted this five-star review for our boxed set, A Touch of Passion:

★★★★★ Women, writing
ByGrady HarpHALL OF FAME, TOP 100 REVIEWER, VINE VOICE on December 8, 2015
Format: Kindle Edition, Verified Purchase

Uvi Poznansky wears a coat of many colors. Originally from Israel where she studied Architecture and Town Planning then moving to the US where she studied Computer Science and became an expert in Software Engineering, Poznansky managed to combine the design elements of two studies into unique formats. And she has accomplished the same with the other side of her brain - making visual her ideas (she is an accomplished painter, drawer, and sculptor who has enjoyed exhibitions both in Israel and in California, her present base) and making words in poetry and in short stories and children's books.

Here she joins eleven other very fine women authors whose works embellish each other while standing very much on their own. The point is, knowing Uvi's works makes the need to read the works of her colleagues stronger. There are no disappointments in this collection. The authors - Tamara Ferguson, Regina Puckett, Suzanne Jenkins, B.J. Robinson, Laura Taylor, Mimi Barbour, Lisa Gillis, Donna Fasano, Traci Hall, Elizabeth Marks, and Cynthia Woolf all have gifts to offer and in tandem they present a very fine collection of contemporary writing about Romance, suspense, fiction and a touch of history, Fine curl p by the fire reading. Grady Harp, December 15


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"All I had to do was keep him at a safe distance, just as I'd done when I was younger, because like it or not, Revell was the epitome of the southern gentleman. He could have had me in a rainstorm that hot summer night seven years ago. He could have had me in his car, parked out by Old Red Mill Creek, the cold Christmas break that my mother committed suicide--"

To read more click here:
A TOUCH OF PASSION: Just in Case by @emarxbooks


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so grateful to Susanne Leist for featuring the romance boxed set A Touch of Passion, which celebrates not only romance but also the talent of my fellow writers. Please check out my guest post:

A Touch of Passion


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

She reached out from under the covers and took Judy's hand. It was nice and warm. Her mother always smelled of vanilla, but this morning, she must have tried a new shampoo because the aroma reminded Charity of fresh green apples. "I believe they're hoping for a white Christmas. I tried to tell them that in this part of Tennessee we seldom see snow this early in the season, but they are still hoping I'm wrong. At least it's more like Christmas here than at their home in Malibu. With all the leaves off the trees, it looks like winter here. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will spit out a few flakes while they're here. It is certainly cold enough today."

In the spirit of winter... Excerpt from Concealed in my Heart by Regina Puckett, included in A Touch of Passion


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Then she laid back in the hot water and closed her eyes, resting. 
She awoke to being lifted by strong arms. The water was cold and so was she. Shivering violently, she cuddled into Blake's warm body.
"Nellie, are you trying to catch your death? That water was freezing."
"It wasn't wh...when I g...got in," she said, her teeth chattering.
Blake stood her next to the bed, turned down the covers, then got a towel and dried her quickly. He wrapped her hair in the towel, picked her back up and laid her in the bed. She couldn't stop shaking. He quickly undressed, got in bed beside her, and pulled her into his arms, then covered them both with the blankets.
He was so warm. She buried herself in his warmth, cuddling into him.

Here is a heartwarming story for cold evenings... Excerpt from Nellie by Cynthia Woolf, included in A Touch of Passion.



(bargain sale for $0.99)


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello, Uvi!

The presentation of this boxed set is just beautiful. I am so proud to be a part of this collaboration. 

~Donna~


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Out of my heart, into your soul
My passion for you is beyond my control
I ache for your touch, I ache for your kiss
In a crowded room, it is you that I miss

At night, when you're away, I curl in bed
Imagining you, my arms I spread
Nothing can help me, my heart is afire
Except for one thing: tales of desire



Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love with a strong female lead will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Love Romance? Get this amazing collection
Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so grateful to my dear friend Clancy Tucker for posting my guest post on his illustrious blog! Here is just a little taste of it:

"Many writers find no joy in having to reach out to readers through social networking. I happened to thrive on it. Want to know my secret weapon? It is this: forming alliances with other writers and producing something special together, offering it to a combined pool of readers, through a process of creative collaboration--"

To read more click here:
WW II Love Story (Guest Post)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

His tone was as warm and intoxicating as fruity sangria and Anna found herself wanting to sip at it.
He came close, took her hands in his and said, "I've missed you."
A warning bell jangled in her head. She blinked. Don't allow yourself to be sucked into this... this... atmosphere of seduction--

Excerpt from Derrick by Donna Fasano, included in A Touch of Passion. To read more click here:
In the spirit of spring: as warm and intoxicating as fruity sangria


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The young woman gave Polly Anna a soft smile of encouragement and said, "Sweetheart, it's emptier than a hog pen on Easter Sunday in here, do you think you can pour me that drink?"
Polly Anna burst out laughing, which was unusual in a woman as pessimistic as our Polly Anna, and something I'd never thought to hear from her. Polly Anna's reaction, combined with the woman's nasally Yankee accent spewing the southern saying confidently, had me totally transfixed--

Excerpt from Just in Case by Elizabeth Marx, included in [book:A Touch of Passion|27397672]. To read more click here:

It's emptier than a hog pen on Easter Sunday in here


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

&#127878; Call to Arms: our prizes &#127878;
Please help us win! Vote for A TOUCH OF PASSION here: 


And join us, we're going to be so grateful to you!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Suzanne Jenkins, my good friend and the author of the Pam of Babylon series has just preceded her interview with me with these heartfelt words: Uvi is the force behind the two boxed set anthologies, Recently I asked her to share what inspired her to begin the process of organizing the boxed sets. Her reply explains in part what drives her to the selfless work she does on behalf of me and many other writers.

What to know my answer? Check it out here:
The inspiration for A Touch of Passion


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Our boxed set of 12 romance novels has been nominated for THE ROMANCE REVIEWS reader's choice award. It's a tough battle! Please join us, help A TOUCH OF PASSION win.

Call to Arms


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

This stunning cover has 125 votes for best cover over at The Romance Reviews Readers' Choice Awards. Woo-hoo! Uvi, do you have professional graphics training? Your covers and memes are beautiful.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanking you--yes, you!--and all my readers and the guests of my recent event, Call to Arms, for your support. Your vote counted, and our romance boxed set, A Touch of Passion (containing 12 amazing romance novels) has just won:



This is the announcement from The Romance Reviews:

We are pleased to inform you that the book, A Touch Of Passion by Uvi Poznansky; Mimi Barbour; Elizabeth Marx; Tamara Ferguson; Regina Puckett; B. J. Robinson; Suzanne Jenkins; Laura Taylor; Cynthia Woolf; Lisa Gillis; Traci Hall; Donna Fasano, is the winner for the category Anthology!

Carole
The Romance Reviews



Love Romance? Get this amazing collection
Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

DonnaFaz said:


> This stunning cover has 125 votes for best cover over at The Romance Reviews Readers' Choice Awards. Woo-hoo! Uvi, do you have professional graphics training? Your covers and memes are beautiful.


 Oh Donna, so sorry I only found your comment now! And no, I do not have professional graphic training, just doing my art, is all... 
Wonderful to see you here!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Suzette gurgled so Charity took that as her approval and began reading, "My Darling Child of my Heart, if you know nothing else, know I love you, and wanted you from the moment I knew of your existence. I know you will grow up knowing love. Your father loves you, and he will see that you have enough love to make up for my not being with you as you become who you are meant to be. I would give anything to be with you, but sometimes God's plans do not match our own. I have no doubt you will grow to be the most beautiful and amazing person ever. I want nothing but the best for you. Never doubt that you were and are loved. I am leaving you in in the care of my two best friends. Your father and Charity will see you never lack for anything, of that I am certain. When you see the sun, know it is only me keeping watch over you, but don't despair on the days there are clouds. The sun never leaves. It is only tucked out of sight for a short span in time."

Excerpt from Concealed in My Heart by Regina Puckett, which is included in A Touch of Passion. To read more click here:
Beach reading: The sun never leaves


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking for a great gift? Why not something you can enjoy together?

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length, award winning novels, written by eight bestselling, USA Today and NY Times authors:



&#1040454; #kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
&#1040454; #Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook
&#1040454; #kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo 
&#1040454; #itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Saturday morning a light rain fell, adding to the chilly, fall mood. Beach season was truly over. Harley didn't want to leave. If only it could be summer again, with her children home all day and the laziness of it accessible to them all. Hoping she'd have the upcoming summer to enjoy, she ended the speculation, refusing to allow anything to mar the peace she had, in part due to her husband's attention the night before, hoping they'd been discreet enough. He'd whispered to her--

To read more, click here:
If only it could be summer again


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The brace on five-year-old Susanne's leg made her journey slow and awkward. But since she'd joined their family, Derrick had quickly come to realize how important it was to her that he allow her to maneuver down the incline all by herself. Adopting a special needs child had been a long and harrowing experience. Several times, both he and Anna were sure their petition would be rejected. But he was glad they had stuck with it. Susanne's determination and ever-growing independence never failed to make Derrick feel proud--

To read more from Donna Fasano's pen, click here:
Begin the summer with a bang: A Touch of Passion


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Introducing the wonderful video trailer, created by Suzanne Jenkins (one of the authors in our team) especially for those of us who love reading on the beach. Here is our boxed set, A Touch of Passion, check it out:

A Touch of Passion summer trailer


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"It's not too bad," she said, but was terribly happy when he pulled her closer, wrapping his other arm around her protectively.
"Is this better?" he murmured huskily.
"Mmmm," she said. "Much."
The only thing that could make this fantasy perfect, she mused, was to feel his lips on hers.

To read more from the pen of Donna Fasano, click here:
Beach reading: her ultimate dream was about to come true


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Nellie dressed with extra care in her new black evening gown. The design was the latest style, sleeveless and slightly off the shoulder. The bodice was the most daring she'd ever worn. She kept pulling it up, but her cleavage was still on display.
She checked herself in the full-length cheval mirror in her bedroom.
"Beautiful," Blake's deep baritone sounded behind her.
She jumped, her heart pounded. "Blake. You startled me--"

To read more from the pen of Cindy Woolf click here:
You'll be the envy of all the other wives


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Locking the door of the café behind her, Celia glanced up, barely recognizing her reflection in the glass door. Her hair was loose around her face, softening the angles. Dax joined her, putting his arms around her and resting his chin on her head. They smiled at one another, then she turned in his embrace. "I love you."

To read more from the pen of Traci E Hall, click here:
I'll let you play with my snorkel


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Look, naked arms branch overhead, 
A chipmunk gathers walnuts, scurries down the tree
Curious to see what you've read
What is this book, open over your knee?

To read more click here:
You already know, time to turn a leaf


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

When the night is dark, you know not where to turn
When the only light comes from a Jack-o-Lantern
When dry leaves rustle, when you turn pale,
And wish to be swept into a different tale--

To read more click here:
Treat yourself to one-of-a-kind pleasure


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

That night after dinner, Blake escorted Nellie to the library.
"Let's sit, shall we?" he pointed to the settee in front of the fireplace, where a roaring fire blazed, warding off the evening chill. "Would you care for some brandy or tea perhaps?"
"Thank you, I'm fine."
He poured himself two fingers of the golden brown liquid into a snifter and swirled it round and round in the glass. "A ritual," he explained, "so I could get used to the flavor."
"Not something you generally care for, I take it."

To read more from the pen of Cindy Woolf, click here:
A roaring fire blazed, warding off the evening chill


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

No more sadness, no more blues
Lets put on our dancing shoes!
I'll get ready for our date
Check your watch and don't be late--

To read more click here:
A Touch of Passion is what I need


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Charity quietly chuckled. She enjoyed their constant trading of playful insults every morning but the fun was over once they were on the set. Christopher ran a tight ship, and everyone was too intimidated to do anything but what he demanded, much less be able to enjoy their work. Charity was relieved to discover the first kiss scene was scheduled first. With that out of the way, Johnny wouldn't be subjected to spending a day of watching her kiss another man--

To read more from the pen of Regina Puckett click here:
Have you ever kiss a man before? Where's the passion?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Want Romance? Get 8 love stories!
Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels. Written by bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Want Romance? Get 8 love stories!
Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels. Written by bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

&#127808; A Touch of Passion &#127808;
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo


----------

